# Woodworm Rain Suit



## GB72 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have had this for a couple of years now and only bought it because it was a bargain at Â£29.99 (normally about Â£60). I have never spent much on a rain suit as, to be honest, if it is lashing it down then I do not play so this suit has not had much of a test. That changed over the last week and it got a test above and beyond nromal golf wear. I have been camping at the Download Festival since last Wednesday and until yesterday it was a torrent of rain, floods, mud, wind, gales in fact you name it and we had it weather wise. The only waterproof gear that I had with me was my gold gear so my cheap as chips Woodworm gear was asked to cope with all of this and more for 9 or more hours a day, every day and, you know what, it excelled. I was dry and warm throughout as well as being comfortable and I never felt restricted by wearing it. I really was astounded that this relatively cheap rain gear from a fairly unhearalded make could stand up to the elements so well. These were conditions far and above what you would ever want to experience on a golf course but now I am confident that I have the gear to stand up to whatever nature wants to throw at me when I am playing golf. I am sure that there are all sorts of benefits in paying more for high end water proofs gear but what I do know is that Â£30 has bought me a comfortable and totally waterproof suit that has stood up to weather far worse than I would ever play golf in.


----------

